# Sealfit



## 025 (14 Jul 2005)

Im 5'8 and about 150 pounds, and 18 years old. I excercise regularly but nothing serious, just jogging swimming and lifting weights every now and then. I am currently going through the application process into the reg force and I wanted to get in  great shape before i leave. 

  My question to all of you is; What is the best way for me to gain weight and upper body strength over the next 3 months. Obviously lifting weights is a good way to start but i am talking about my diet and how i should be lifting weights

Thanks.


----------



## ab136 (14 Jul 2005)

Push ups.   The best, and most overlooked exercise.  A total upper body workout.  Narrow, medium, wide, on dumbells, on a swiss ball, on a bench, all excellent and totally relevant to what your training for. IMHO


----------



## 45506445210414924 (15 Jul 2005)

as ab136 mentioned dude, pushups on a swiss ball, WOW i'll admit im a pretty big guy  : and it still amazes me on how you need to use so many muscles to stabalize yourself on that sucker!!!! good luck with it all

train hard, eat right, drink plenty of water

cheers


----------



## The_Falcon (15 Jul 2005)

Try Stew Smiths 12 weeks to BUD/S workout (www.stewsmith.com), detailed workout plans for 12 weeks, and very little equipment needed (a chin bar, and something to do dips with).   I use it, and I think its great. 



			
				P-Free said:
			
		

> Best advice I ever got was to fight through the pain and never quit.


Sometimes that is not good advice cause, there is a big difference between pain that is associated with sore muscles/inactivity and pain that is that result of a very serious problem.  I fought throught the pain in my legs for almost 4 years, and happens I get RTU'd from pretraining for Roto 3, and I had to have surgery on my legs.


----------



## Bo (18 Jul 2005)

In University, I trained for speed and strength cause I played intercollegiate soccer. Right now, I play less soccer so my goals have shifted to gain more size. Come BMQ time, I will have to re-evaluate my goals once again.

It's going to suck because I know that muscular endurance is more important than muscular strength at BMQ. I'm gonna lose size  :crybaby:  . This means my training has to change in both volume and frequency. Here's what my "BMQ training routine" looks like ( I got it off of a navy seals forum  ). Start this 8 weeks prior to boot camp.


CATEGORY II RUNNING SCHEDULE  
Week 1 M/Tu/Th/F/Sa
Monday - 3 mi, Tuesday - 5 MI, Thursday - 4 MI, Friday - 5 MI, Saturday - 2 MI 19 miles/week 

Week 2 M/Tu/Th/F/Sa
Monday - 3 MI, Tuesday - 5 MI, Thursday - 4 MI, Friday - 5 MI, Saturday - 2 MI  19 miles/week 

Week 3 M/Tu/Th/F/Sa
Monday - 4 MI, Tuesday - 5 MI, Thursday - 6 MI, Friday - 4 MI, Saturday - 3 MI 22 miles/week 

Week 4 M/Tu/Th/F/Sa
Monday - 4 MI, Tuesday - 5 MI, Thursday - 6 MI, Friday - 4 MI, Saturday - 3 MI 22 miles/week 

Week 5 M/Tu/Th/F/Sa
Monday - 5 MI, Tuesday - 5 MI, Thursday - 6 MI, Friday - 4 MI, Saturday - 4 MI 24 miles/week 

Week 6 M/Tu/Th/F/Sa
Monday - 5 MI, Tuesday - 6 MI, Thursday - 6 MI, Friday - 6 MI, Saturday - 4 MI 27 miles/week 

Week 7 M/Tu/Th/F/Sa
Monday - 6 MI, Tuesday - 6 MI, Thursday - 6 MI, Friday - 6 MI, Saturday - 6 MI 30 miles/week 

Notes: For Weeks 8 and beyond, you need not increase the distance of your runs. Instead, work on the speed of your 6-mile runs with an eye toward decreasing your time to 7:30 per mile or less.

If you wish to increase the distance of your runs, DO SO GRADUALLY. Do not increase your distance more than one mile per day for every week beyond Week 9.




CATEGORY II PHYSICAL TRAINING SCHEDULE
Monday, Wednesday, Friday 
Sets x Repetitions 

Week 1 
6 x 30 Push-ups
6 x 35 Sit-ups
3 x 10 Pull-ups
3 x 20 Dips 

Week 2 
6 x 30 Push-ups
6 x 35 Sit-ups
3 x 10 Pull-ups
3 x 20 Dips 

Week 3 
10 x 20 Push-ups
10 x 25 Sit-ups
4 x 10 Pull-ups
10 x 15 Dips 

Week 4 
10 x 20 Push-ups
10 x 25 Sit-ups
4 x 10 Pull-ups
10 x 15 Dips 

Week 5 
15 x 20 Push-ups
15 x 25 Sit-ups
4 x 12 Pull-ups
15 x 15 Dips 

Week 6 
20 x 20 Push-ups
20 x 25 Sit-ups
5 x 12 Pull-ups
20 x 15 Dips 

Notes: These workouts are designed for long-distance muscle endurance. By performing high-repetition workouts, muscle fatigue will gradually take longer to develop.

For best results, alternate exercises each set to rest affected muscle groups for a short period.


----------



## Island Ryhno (19 Jul 2005)

By Navy Seal forum do you mean Teen Body building? That's way too much for anyone who is not is considerably good shape to start with. They're probably going to hurt themselves. Considering most people on here are looking for advice to pass a step test, 19 pushups and 19 situps, they're hardly going to start out with a nearly 5km run followed by 180 pushups, 210 situps, 30 pullups and 60 dips! Anybody who wants to try Bo's program should be advanced (say at a min 6 months) in fitness, just for your own safety.


----------



## Mortar guy (19 Jul 2005)

You should check out this site:

www.crossfit.com

The program is outstanding and will definitely get you in outstanding shape in 3 months.

MG


----------



## Rebel_RN (19 Jul 2005)

As far as diet goes  for increasing your size the best thing to do is speak with a dietitian if you can. If not then I can pass on a few tips from the one that I work with in the hospital. EAT FREQUENTLY, try to eat at least 6 meals a day, this allows your body to constantly provide the nutrients to your muscles that they need to grow. By eating 6 or more meals a day your meals are smaller and easily converted to energy, rather then 3 big big ones that take more time to convert. Make chicken (skinless,boneless,white meat) and water packed tuna your new best friends. try to eat something from all food groups at every meal....i.e grains, dairy, meat, fruit and vegetables. Take an iron supplement (because you should decrease your intake of red meat when looking to add "bulk" to your frame) calcium supplement and a regular old multi-vitamin everyday. Make sure to always stay hydrated, but don't consume too much water, it can cause you to retain it. Replenish your electrolytes after a "hard" workout....generally a bottle of Gatorade will do this for you. 

 Remember to always relax a major muscle group after working it, those little tears that you cause when working out need to heal, it's the only way to increase the size of your muscles. If you don't rest them you can run the risk of serious problems down the road.....Fight through the discomfort but NEVER fight through pain. It's your body's way of saying hey dumb@ss somethings wrong so chill out for a bit.

Rebel


----------



## The_Falcon (19 Jul 2005)

Island Ryhno said:
			
		

> By Navy Seal forum do you mean Teen Body building? That's way too much for anyone who is not is considerably good shape to start with. They're probably going to hurt themselves. Considering most people on here are looking for advice to pass a step test, 19 pushups and 19 situps, they're hardly going to start out with a nearly 5km run followed by 180 pushups, 210 situps, 30 pullups and 60 dips! Anybody who wants to try Bo's program should be advanced (say at a min 6 months) in fitness, just for your own safety.



Someone probably pulled that info from here http://www.navyseals.com/community/navyseals/navysealworkout_main.cfm and posted it into the forum Bo got it from.  I guess they forgot to post the Category 1 workout which is supposed to be done first.  Although even that one is a litte much for novices.  The books I have similar workout regimens, but they also have sections that help build you if have never done anything before.  But since they are copyrighted, I am not about to cut and past the info from them.


----------



## Bo (19 Jul 2005)

Island Ryhno said:
			
		

> By Navy Seal forum do you mean Teen Body building? That's way too much for anyone who is not is considerably good shape to start with. They're probably going to hurt themselves. Considering most people on here are looking for advice to pass a step test, 19 pushups and 19 situps, they're hardly going to start out with a nearly 5km run followed by 180 pushups, 210 situps, 30 pullups and 60 dips! Anybody who wants to try Bo's program should be advanced (say at a min 6 months) in fitness, just for your own safety.



Absolutely right. You should be in very good shape before trying this routine. My bad.

I'll be the guinea pig. Running in the morning, eat, rest, hit the gym for the muscular training, go to work, eat, eat, eat.


----------



## xxmixkexx (30 Jun 2011)

Anyone else here do this program?  Just wondering how other people like it. Here is a link to the site www.sealfit.com


----------



## cp140tech (14 Jul 2011)

I do the workouts now and again.  I don't follow the program religiously and the workouts can get pretty long if you do the whole thing at once.  I know some people will break it up into blocks.  It's a good way to inject some variety into training, but most of the wod's are not for the faint of heart.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (15 Jul 2011)

Everytime I see the title of this topic, I see "Sealift" initially instead of "Sealfit". I must be getting old....


----------



## Halifax Tar (15 Jul 2011)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> Everytime I see the title of this topic, I see "Sealift" initially instead of "Sealfit". I must be getting old....



I did the very same thing... Nautical minds think alike eh ?


----------



## JAWS228 (22 Nov 2011)

It's basically the next step up for experienced crossfitters.  Provides some change and challenge for sure.  Most of their WODs take 1 hr+ to complete unless you're a total monster.  They recommend on the site how to split the workouts up for one day if you're not feeling like doing the whole thing in one go.  The workouts are BRUTAL if you do the whole thing at once...having said that I like the way the workouts are programmed, combining strength and endurance for most of the body into one workout.  Somewhat gives you a confidence boost ifyou can slog through the whole thing too....I personally find it makes all those hero WODs from the regular crossfit site look much less intimidating by comparison!


----------



## OldSolduer (23 Nov 2011)

IMO not everyone in the CF has to be as fit as a US Navy Seal or SAS trooper.

Not everyone kicks in doors, fast ropes or drives airplanes that pull high Gs.

PLUS the risk of untrained/unfit pers trying this that may injure themselves inadvertently is high.

I'm 54 and I think my days of door kicking and other stuff is pretty much over - so why do I need this?


----------



## MJP (23 Nov 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> IMO not everyone in the CF has to be as fit as a US Navy Seal or SAS trooper.
> 
> Not everyone kicks in doors, fast ropes or drives airplanes that pull high Gs.
> 
> ...



You don't and anyone attempting the workouts as stated or Rx'd without a good level of base physical fitness and a strong foundation in the exercises they utilize is silly IMHO.  Seal fit works great for those looking to go to the next level and prepare for various SOF selections, or gain a higher level of general physical preparedness (GPP).  Sealfit for someone starting out or just wants to maintain a level of fitness makes little sense.


----------



## trudawg (11 Jul 2012)

I'm interested in joining the CF next year when I'm done school. For now I'm focusing on getting in shape. Came across this "extreme seal experience program"

http://www.extremesealexperience.com/

It says it's for guys interested in preparing for special operations selection programs.

Anyone heard of this? or done it? I know things are different in the states, and money aside, would this course be worthwhile for someone interested in joining the canadian combat arms?


----------



## Thumbshark (11 Jul 2012)

Although i am not acquainted with "sealfit" I have taken on BAS Rounds, based on Bas Rutten former UFC fighter.....they are intense ....usually doing 12 rounds...for about 36 minutes as a warm up to doing MMA training for about 
1 1/2 hrs......then as a final kicker....doing a circuit similar to several strong men's contests just to "gas out any strength".......done 3 days a week, 2 days straight cardio 45 minutes on treadmill or running hills, 1 day swimming or cycling or both, 1 day of rest.....never been so tired in my life, but i expect to kick ass when and if my trade opens up...till then.....press on!!


----------



## Jarnhamar (12 Jul 2012)

Thumbshark said:
			
		

> Although i am not acquainted with "sealfit" I have taken on BAS Rounds, based on Bas Rutten former UFC fighter.....they are intense ....usually doing 12 rounds...for about 36 minutes as a warm up to doing MMA training for about
> 1 1/2 hrs......then as a final kicker....doing a circuit similar to several strong men's contests just to "gas out any strength".......done 3 days a week, 2 days straight cardio 45 minutes on treadmill or running hills, 1 day swimming or cycling or both, 1 day of rest.....never been so tired in my life, but i expect to kick ass when and if my trade opens up...till then.....press on!!



Having young children will prepare you for the military (especially leadership) more than any UFC crap


----------



## GAP (12 Jul 2012)

trudawg said:
			
		

> I'm interested in joining the CF next year when I'm done school. For now I'm focusing on getting in shape. Came across this "extreme seal experience program"
> 
> http://www.extremesealexperience.com/
> 
> ...



I guess Barnanum Bailey had it right after all....... :


----------

